# NEW: S&W Shields with no thumb safety..........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Product: Smith & Wesson M&P SHIELD? 9mm No Thumb Safety


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

Picked up my S&W Shield last week. Shooters Plus | Guns for Sale - Online Gun Store Never been a big fan of manual safeties on carry guns.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like safety's on my guns

:smt1099


----------

